# Ninja Grass Blade



## Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a neat little tool add-on will help those of us who fish in the muck. I Cant tell you how many times we have to pull up the trolling motor to clear it. I know allot of us here are Electric only so this might be a winner.

Any member have any experience with this? 

https://www.ninjagrassblade.com/

[youtube]Y2YtWkCOqTs[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny (Apr 10, 2015)

Jim, I can't get the video that shows the cutter in action. (I don't have the correct plugin).
In Florida, my problem is the grass stems collecting on the TM *shaft*, not the blade itself.
So, I am learning my limits when it comes to grass beds.
Now, HYDRILLA under the water is a different animal. Anything that could prevent that from
accumulating on the propeller would be worth the investment !!!
Will be following this one for sure.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 10, 2015)

I shouldn't be saying this .... pick your outboard up and hold the trolling motor up with the rope handle just enuf that the nose is at the surface and you can go anywhere in weeds . is will sound like a vegimatic and sling crap everywhere but you will move !


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 10, 2015)

Piqued my interest....


----------



## KMixson (Apr 10, 2015)

I kept waiting to see it in the weeds. That is not weeds. Weeds are where you have to force the prop into the water.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 10, 2015)

I agree with Mixon - that little chopper blade is fastened to the motor
with epoxy. How do you sharpen it when it gets dull ??? From the video
and photos, you can not easily sharpen it by hand when it is time.
it is ALUMINUM !!! am sure that cutting edge will last only a few hours before it
is as dull as a butter knife.

I think the problem that most TM users have is the STEMS of the weeds on the TM *SHAFT*.
I just sent a note to the designer (Steve) for more clarification on this . . . . . . 

sooooooooooo wait n see on this one.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 11, 2015)

I sent Steve an email addressing the concerns listed here and he responded with
some websites where his customers give mostly positive accolades. 

But, if you put aside the "first impression flowers" for a moment, and focus on the numbers,
Most posts are as follows:
looks good, can't wait to order one
looks good, can't wait to use one
easy install, hope to use it soon
first day out, very satisfied
Used it on the Big O (Lake Okeechobee) very satisfied.

so, I am seeing the largest number of posts from those that have not used it yet
or have used it for only a day or two.

I told Steve he needs to get a GoPro camera, tape it to a stick and lower it down to the
motor so we can see it in action: both at the surface level as well as under water.
This could only benefit him in the long run.

Here are the links he shared with me. Also, he joined as a member yesterday.

https://www.bbcboards.net/florida-bass-club/594380-ninja-grass-blades-now-available-ninja-website.html
https://www.bbcboards.net/florida-bass-club/557832-ninja-grass-blade-trolling-motors.html
https://www.bbcboards.net/lures-fishing-stuff-sponsor-sales/531714-what-guys-saying-about-ninja-grass-blade.html


----------



## bassfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Below are some quotes from anglers that have and are using the Ninja™ Grass Blade for a period of time. 
_“Steve, I was one of your first customers. Used it all last season. Good product here guys”
From Lund1625
“It has been a GREAT addition to my MK112. I can get thru any grass with ease and it looks like chopped salad behind my boat.... Thanks...”
From GBhoss 01-06-2015
“Works great in the pads, I had My boat in the thickest, gnarliest stuff in the middle of Summer and never had an issue. My back feels much better not having to unload the troller of weeds when it is time to go”
From LewStulePH.D. _
Read the threads and make your own decision and don’t let others influence your thoughts.
As for capturing video underwater the problem is the lens ends up with cut grass/weeds covering it and blocking any view. The video on my website https://www.ninjagrassblade.com was sent to me by one of my customers, so I had no control over what he showed. I was very thankful that a total stranger would do that for me. 

I am not here to debate my design or marketing plan, but will stand by my product and what it will do to eliminate weeds from wrapping around your TM propeller. I make no claim that it will eliminate weeds from the shaft and welcome – and would purchase - any product that keeps grass off the shaft.
Gentlemen let me end this with wishing all tight lines and giant fish – 
Respectfully,
Steve Lucarelli owner/designer of the Ninja™ Grass Blade


----------



## muzikman (Apr 12, 2015)

Steve, you have my respect for jumping in here and for your diplomacy as well.

That being said, I wonder could you tell us -

has anyone ever mentioned the need to sharpen it? Or how to go about it?

Or has it not been on the market long enough for this to have been researched yet?

I'm sure all of us here would be interested in your response.

Thanks!


----------



## bassfish (Apr 12, 2015)

Take the prop off and use a fine file.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 12, 2015)

Steve :WELCOME: 
Hope this site "about boats" can be a positive influence to your collection of fishing forums !!!
I think 99% of the folks here are either fishermen or duck hunters (or both)
that roam the shallow waters at one time or another.
Some ( or maybe a LOT) of the members are "Electric Only".
So, with this being understood, we all curse the grass at one time or another.
In time, your product will definitely find its niche in the electric motor market !!
Thank You for coming on board to help with any questions one may have about your product.


----------

